# Local Hire/Schooling



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

All my opinion but real time experience so take it how you like. 

Local hire in Tokyo with Son (half Japanese) currently at Japanese State Elementary School past 1 year (conclusion DONT send your children to State School for too long if you can afford it). Teachers are too soft, have no idea how to handle trouble children, classes too big. Ok moving on, options for those on local hire , ie without the benefit of Company funding for Intl School. Times are changing or I missed this one, anyway. In my humble opinion dont get caught up in the title of the School, ie I'm from the UK so would consider BST but essentially curriculum is IGCSE which a good number of other Intl Schools covering both IGCSE and IB program, so look at the bigger picture, School Facilities,location, teacher retention, independant reviews etc , also dont think for one minute that all the teachers are going to be from the country of Intl School title. 

1st Year costs - 2.5 - 3.0 million
First term will cost you in the range 1.5 - 1.8 million
balance over 2 terms

option for local hire only / self funding. 
A number of Intl Schools now offer payment of tuition fees by installments (usually over 10 months) eg
1st Year costs - 2.5 -3.0 million
First term will cost you in the range 700-800 thousand
then 10 monthly payments of 200-250 thousand

Schools that I have identified that offer tuition by installments are St Maur, ASIJ and Canadian Intl, currently following up with all others to see if they can do the same, doesn't hurt to ask, it's business afterall. will let you know outcome.

In my case working in volatile industry so really dont want to have to outlay too significant an amount so the tuition by installments looks best option right now, anyhow have to get the little fella out of Japanese State School. 

Alternate Option. 
Understand there are a number of Japanese Private Schools geared for Japanese Children returning to Japan so more exposure to English etc. Still reviewing this area though understand entrance exams can be quite tough. 

Overall best Intl School 
St Mary Intl - wins hands down - though limited chance of tuition by installments/high percentage of children attending are Asian. 

tuition by installments 
St Maur International , Yokohama.
Teacher retention seems high, a number of current teaching staff used to be Students at the School. Facilities are good though shared with other School. Location not the best but I think worth relocating given the flexibility on tuition fees.

anyone care to comment, points to add, feel free. thanks


----------

